# 2000 Nissan Maxima - P1320 & P0304



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

my friend was forced to buy a 2000 Maxima and she's been having some problems. she's been getting the P1320 code almost since she's had it (couple months). just recently, she's been getting the P0304 code, hiccups at idle, and the transmission takes incredibly long to shift.

i've read these cars are notorious for bad coils so i'm assuming that's what P1320 is. the P0304 is #4 cylinder misfiring and i'm assuming the hiccups she's hearing/feeling is the car misfiring. she on a very tight budget though and i'm capable of doing the work. what do you think would be the best route to go first, replace the coil for #4 cylinder and see if it takes care of both issues?

as for the transmission, yeah, most of the time it'll hang around 4-4,500 rpm before it decides to shift hard. i told her to let off the gas for a second when it gets up there and then it shifts. what would be the cause of that though, just transmission going? some kind of sensor?


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Maximas, but if it's possible, try swapping the coil with another cyl and see if the code changes.


----------



## capt2duck (Dec 11, 2009)

*Before you get to the coil...*

Before you swap coils (which is a good suggestion) try changing the spark plugs. a bad plug can throw the same code. Owners tend to leave the plugs in way too long. The car's individual coils tend to fire as the gap gets wider and wider, until misfiring occurs.

Overall performance on Maximas around this age can suffer greatly from having a dirty air filter. Be sure to change it, not just knock the dirt off it or blowing it out. The paper gets very fine particles embedded in it. Especially the aftermarket filters.

Lastly, I would strongly recommend a bottle of Lucas Transmission Fix be added to the tranny. Be sure to add it when the engine is warmed up and the car will be driven 15-20 miles minimum. You should feel results on the sticky shift in 100 miles or so. Use 1/2 bottle first, add the second half in a few days. (you may not even need it.) Transmission Fix is sticky stuff so make sure the plastic bottle is warm so it flows easy. I swear by that product.

George
Capt2duck 
97 Max
07 Altima 
09 Rogue


----------



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks a lot guys. i'll do as you said and post with results.


----------



## ohfour238 (Sep 7, 2010)

ok, the issue was the coil. moved it to the #2 cylinder and sure enough, scanner showed #2 misfiring. replaced the coil, both codes are now gone and runs smooth. we used the Lucas transmission fix but she has not driven it anywhere near 100 miles yet so we're still giving it time but no change as of yet.


----------

